# Internet does not work after changing my Ip address.



## XxryanxX (Jul 16, 2012)

well i had the same problem because i got bored and i was like hmm i wonder if i can change my IP and i tried it and i had the same problem but when i did system restore it still did not work O_O now i have to get a new operateing system...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF XxryanxX. I have created your own post for better service.

You don't need a new OS. You just need to change your ip back.

Remember how to do that?


----------



## XxryanxX (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes i do remember but im haveing some problems doing it... thats all...


----------



## Sysesc (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi xXryanXx,

Open CMD and type

1) ipconfig /release (this will release your IP)

2) ipconfig /renew (this will renew your iP)

*Keep in mind that those commands will change your IP, but the new IP will still be tighed up to you. So don't do anything stupid.:facepalm:*


----------



## XxryanxX (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok thank you so much :smile:!!!


----------



## Sysesc (Jul 12, 2012)

No problem!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

if you changed the ip to a static one,which is what you were saying you did, those commands will have no affect.


----------



## XxryanxX (Jul 16, 2012)

O_O ok i have an other problem do any of you people know how to reconnect the media on a computer because O_O my tuffbook that is running windows XP is haveing the problem and that is what im thinking is not letting me connect to the internet


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

lets start with you posting the results of a ipconfig /all for review from the pc


----------



## Sysesc (Jul 12, 2012)

Wand3r3r said:


> if you changed the ip to a static one,which is what you were saying you did, those commands will have no affect.


Form some CMD commants to take affect *your NetBIOS must be enable:*

*How-to:*

First, open your Network Connection and right click and select Properties. Then Select TCP/IP and click on Properties again. Now Click on Advanced and WINS tab. Select Default for NeBIOS.

Now back to the main Local Area Connection window, select File and Print Sharing for Mic*ft Networks and hit enter


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Sysesc there is no evidence netbios over tcp/ip is not enabled.

We have yet to see a post of a ipconfig /all. Until we do, its just guesswork.


----------

